# A gastroenterologist claims....



## Cruentus (Jan 24, 2003)

A gastroenterologist claims these are actual comments made by his patients 
 while he was performing colonoscopies:

     "Take it easy, Doc, you're boldly going where no man has gone before."
 "Find Amelia Earhart yet?"
 "Can you hear me NOW?"
 "Oh boy, that was sphincterrific!"
 "Could you write me a note for my wife, saying that my head is not, in fact, 
 up there?"
 "You know, in some states, we're now legally married."
 "Any sign of the trapped miners, Chief?"
 "You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out. You do the Hokey 
 Pokey...."
 "Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!"
 "If your hand doesn't fit, you must aquit!"
 "Hey, Doc, let me know if you find my dignity."
 "You used to be an executive at Enron, didn't you?"
 "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?"


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 24, 2003)

HA,HA,HA, :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that's funny.

Wanna check mine out? :moon:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 24, 2003)

Haha.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 24, 2003)

That's funny.:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 24, 2003)

Pure quality!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *
> Wanna check mine out? :moon: *



NO! :shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *NO! :shrug: *



 :lol: :boing2: 

- Cali_TKD


----------

